# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Sub Gauge and F&G

## madds

After much debate on forums, and amongst hunters at last common sense prevails, from NZ F&G Meeting:
-Status quo of the sub gauge exception continues

-That it not be reviewed annually with at least three years before it is reviewed again.

-That staff put together an application for funding from the research budget to find out the extent of lead poisoning of waterfowl in NZ

----------


## gsp follower

what a big pile of agro and ime wasting but commonsence prevailed.
this is the most scary and predictable part of paul stennings post on the matter,a man few would say has any love for conspiracy theories or my point of view :Grin: 



> *Had a very interesting and informative meeting with the Minister of Conservation and in my opinion was left in no doubt that there will be some challenging times ahead for Fish and Game and our environment  if National govern alone!*
> The Governors, Regional Chairs and managers meeting in November will have the future management of Mallards as one of its main topics.
> The sub gauge exception was dealt with and resulted in three motions being passed, the general gist of them being (Actual wording will be different)-
> 
> -Status quo of the sub gauge exception continues
> 
> -That it not be reviewed annually with at least three years before it is reviewed again.
> 
> -That staff put together an application for funding from the research budget to find out the extent of lead poisoning of waterfowl in NZ

----------


## kotuku

thank christ commonsense prevails ,and as for mr southland ???Kim dot coms environment spokesman.

----------


## gsp follower

now the side shows over,instead of eastern and aw seeming to have more interest in put and take mallards ,if i was you north island boys id be asking where my bloody ducks are that ive paid for :Grin:

----------

